# Feebback on Kaballero Labs



## Settle4nothing (May 28, 2015)

Any feedback to share on Kaballero Labs? Good, Bad? Anyone know anything about this lab at all that you are willing to share?


----------



## CCCP (May 28, 2015)

I never heard of em and I'm familiar with quite a few labs, try doing a Google search... and watch out for shills trying to inflate rep.


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

You aren't the first one to ask.  Does anybody use the search button?  https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11671-who-know-these-labs


----------



## gymrat827 (May 28, 2015)

be careful what you inj. into your body bud


----------



## 4everstrong (May 29, 2015)

Never heard of em.


----------

